# Beachgirl--Drawing in progress



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

Hi, all, 
I have mentioned a couple of times that I am an artist when I'm not knitting. I finally remembered to take a photo of my work. I do apologize for the bad quality of the photography. I like my Samsung tablet, but I am quite disappointed in its photo quality.

I work mostly in graphite, and it takes a long time to complete a typical drawing.
I have been asked if I use computers in my work. No. But you could say that it is "digital"-----I use the 10 digits at the end of my hands! It is all done freehand.


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Wow you are very gifted!


----------



## kathyatthebeach (May 26, 2014)

beachgirl - what a fabulous drawing. My daughter is also an artist, an illustrator, drawing everything freehand. I must admit it is a hard life, no steady income. But she does great work also. Keep it up.


----------



## Kenny440 (Aug 21, 2013)

Dang, Beachgirl, but your work is quite awesome! That pic is really, really wonderful. When I look at it, I can almost "feel" the sun on my face. So great of you to share with the rest of us, many of whom are like me, and can't draw anything to resemble anything else. Thank you. Kenney


----------



## ballerina (Feb 8, 2016)

So great you really have a special talent. You can feel the emotions


----------



## CorvallisKnitter (Jan 4, 2013)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> Hi, all,
> I have mentioned a couple of times that I am an artist when I'm not knitting. I finally remembered to take a photo of my work. I do apologize for the bad quality of the photography. I like my Samsung tablet, but I am quite disappointed in its photo quality.
> 
> I work mostly in graphite, and it takes a long time to complete a typical drawing.
> I have been asked if I use computers in my work. No. But you could say that it is "digital"-----I use the 10 digits at the end of my hands! It is all done freehand.


Wow - just wow. I'm awestruck. Thank you so much for sharing your work.


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

Simply amazing.. I'm sure you don't get the recognition you deserve, this is spectacular!


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Seriously? You're complaining about the quality of your photograph? When you can draw like THAT?

I would LOVE to be able to put pencil to paper and come up with something even a QUARTER that good!! If I focus, and I'm persistent, _maybe_ I can draw a straight line with a ruler!!

Your work is incredible, Beachgirl !! I am in awe!! PLEASE let us see your finished product!!

...gloria


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

But it is photo realism. Beautiful work. Where do you show your work?


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

You are amazingly talented......wonderful artwork.


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

Great work - please post more often.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Now that is talent. Like painting, hand drawn art reveals many things about the subject, human or inanimate and your drawing is incredible--photographs are good but can't touch it. Do you use photographs, real models or just memory to inspire? When I was in HS I could draw similar but not as detailed or perfect but I never perused it--too busy making a living. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

Beachgirl, you are a gifted artist even when you are knitting. Your talent is with you all the time. I would love to see more of your work. Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

That is incredible. Oh I wish I had A teeny bit of your talent can't even draw a straight line


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

Ask4j said:


> Now that is talent. Like painting, hand drawn art reveals many things about the subject, human or inanimate and your drawing is incredible--photographs are good but can't touch it. Do you use photographs, real models or just memory to inspire? When I was in HS I could draw similar but not as detailed or perfect but I never perused it--too busy making a living. Thanks for sharing.


Thank you for your kind comments.

I often use real models, but I take photos to use during the drawing process. It takes a long time to get the details right, and it would be impossible for someone to pose that long!
If I use photos from another source, I am careful to change various things so that it isn't just a copy. 
Down through the ages, most artists have used models or painted landscapes or still lifes by looking at their subject. It's very rare for an artist to draw strictly from memory. We tend to forget details, and with my drawings, the details are important.

I block out the shapes in detail first, but I don't do much planning when it comes to actually rendering textures. Drawing is a right-brain function, so I just let my subconscious brain figure it out!

It's not to late to take up drawing again, and I would highly recommend "Drawing on the Right Side of the Brain," by Betty Edwards. I did not use it personally, but when I read the book, I was astonished to find that I had already stumbled onto most of her techniques already, and had been using them for years.


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

Fantastic, you are definitely a vry accomplished artist.


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

Fantastic, you are definitely a vry accomplished artist.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

That is beautiful. I am seriously bad when it comes to trying to draw anything.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

bundyanne07 said:


> That is beautiful. I am seriously bad when it comes to trying to draw anything.


Bundyanne, you are a beautiful person! Not everyone can say that.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

Thank you all for your very kind comments--they meant a lot to me. When the drawing is finished, I will post it again. Thanks!


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

amazingly lifelike,you have a God given talent..


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

You are blessed with an amazing talent!


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

I really admire your work! I don't have artistic talent, but can certainly appreciate enjoying the work of others.


----------



## AuntieAngel (Nov 26, 2014)

Stunning. Absolutely stunning.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Your talent is awesome! Beautiful detail. Has your artwork been exhibited in a gallery? If not, it definitely should be! As others have posted, would love to see more pictures of your artwork.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

Again, thank you all for the lovely things you said about my artwork. It means so much to me that you took the time to look at it and post about it. 
Since we moved to SC two years ago, I haven't tried to exhibit here yet, though I did in Columbus and elsewhere in Ohio. I am working on several new drawings right now, and one of them is a commission portrait, so I really need to get that done. I will certainly share more drawings from time to time.
Thank you, all you dear fellow knitters!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Absolutely amazing. So very very good! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## hummingbird (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't even know what to say your artwork is so incredible!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful work! Wonderful talent.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Spectacular!


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

I could look at your work for hours. It's totally amazing -- it looks like a photograph, but better!!!


----------



## Suzipaint (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks for sharing your art with us! It is so lifelike. You are truly blessed.


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

I can't quite find the words to describe my reaction to your drawing--I can tell you that it gave me goosebumps! What an incredible talent you have, thanks for sharing and am hoping to see more of your work.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks so much for sharing your gift.....this is wonderful.


----------



## 6Ply (Oct 19, 2016)

Exquisite x


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

wow


----------



## MousePotatoKnits (Oct 23, 2013)

You are an amazing artist.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> Hi, all,
> I have mentioned a couple of times that I am an artist when I'm not knitting. I finally remembered to take a photo of my work. I do apologize for the bad quality of the photography. I like my Samsung tablet, but I am quite disappointed in its photo quality.
> 
> I work mostly in graphite, and it takes a long time to complete a typical drawing.
> I have been asked if I use computers in my work. No. But you could say that it is "digital"-----I use the 10 digits at the end of my hands! It is all done freehand.


Your drawing is very beautiful. You've captured your subject perfectly. Please show us more when you get the chance.


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

Fantastic!!!


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

WOW!


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Beautiful. Don't I know that drawing takes a long time. I use color pencils. Between time, motivation, space to work. It takes me years to finish one.


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you for sharing. It's incredible.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

I feel like a human eel right now. I cannot shut my mouth. Chin is in my lap. You have my highest admiration.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Beacheeee - I am shocked! I did not know you were an artist. Your drawing is magnificent. Were you an art major?


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Stunning. Nothing else to say.


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

Fantastic, please show more of your drawings.

Thank you for sharing this "digital" drawing in progress.


----------



## jo everest (May 28, 2011)

Wow that is fantastic. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

wow,you are very good.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Your work is outstanding..you are trulyi gifted~


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

SQM said:


> Beacheeee - I am shocked! I did not know you were an artist. Your drawing is magnificent. Were you an art major?


Thank you for the lovely compliments! (To all of you). 
No, I was not an art major. They don't let anyone draw like this in art school, because it is not considered "proper" technique. I did take a few classes in life drawing at Columbus College of Art, but I have been drawing this way since high school.


----------



## canuckknitter (Jul 20, 2013)

Incredible! How beautiful. What a talent you have!


----------



## Terri LaB (Sep 5, 2014)

That's beautiful.


----------



## Fran42 (Mar 19, 2012)

What a talented artist your are. Lucky you!


----------



## Jeannne (Jan 25, 2013)

This has so much soul! I love it!


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

Wow! Such detail. I would buy one of your drawings in a heartbeat.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Amazing..... so talented.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow, terrific work.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Holy cow! That is truly awesome! Your "digital" work is very impressive. Would love to see more of your work.


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

WOW ! You are one talented lady . That is a beautiful masterpiece . Kudos to you .


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

I have no words, stunning and awesome come to mind but i don't feel either do justice to what i've seen


----------



## grandi15 (Jul 12, 2016)

maureenb said:


> amazingly lifelike,you have a God given talent..


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Your work is outstanding - it looks as if he could get up and walk away! Wonderful, wonderful work. I can see how much you love doing them. Your detail is so good. 

I hope you will continue posting your work! I know how hard it is to draw portraits and it looks so real when you do. Great job!!! shirley


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

Designer1234 said:


> Your work is outstanding - it looks as if he could get up and walk away! Wonderful, wonderful work. I can see how much you love doing them. Your detail is so good.
> 
> I hope you will continue posting your work! I know how hard it is to draw portraits and it looks so real when you do. Great job!!! shirley


Thank you so much! Coming from you, I consider it high praise.


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> Hi, all,
> I have mentioned a couple of times that I am an artist when I'm not knitting. I finally remembered to take a photo of my work. I do apologize for the bad quality of the photography. I like my Samsung tablet, but I am quite disappointed in its photo quality.
> 
> I work mostly in graphite, and it takes a long time to complete a typical drawing.
> I have been asked if I use computers in my work. No. But you could say that it is "digital"-----I use the 10 digits at the end of my hands! It is all done freehand.


That's absolutely awesome Beachgirl. Good for you. ❤


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

lins said:


> That's absolutely awesome Beachgirl. Good for you. ❤


Thank you, dear!


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> Thank you, dear!


You're so welome.

If you don't mind me asking, about how many hours are invested in that drawing so far? It must be a lot of time, time well spent.  Do you have a dedicated place to draw. Do you like it quiet while you draw?

We have a young women in our lives (like a niece) who has a talent. She has had a big distraction in her life lately and I wish she would draw again. Do you think that book you suggested might be good for a young person who genuinely has a talent? Thanks.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

lins said:


> You're so welome.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, about how many hours are invested in that drawing so far? It must be a lot of time, time well spent.  Do you have a dedicated place to draw. Do you like it quiet while you draw?
> 
> We have a young women in our lives (like a niece) who has a talent. She has had a big distraction in her life lately and I wish she would draw again. Do you think that book you suggested might be good for a young person who genuinely has a talent? Thanks.


Drawing On the Right Side of the Brain? Yes, it's great. I skipped the section on brain function, but the exercises are great. There is an app you can get, Issuu. It's free. That entire book is on that site. You can look it over before buying it. There is a workbook, too.

I personally like to be alone, or at least that no one talks to me. It messes up the right-brain thing. But ironically, I like to listen to music. Many, many hours are invested in my drawings, but there are many ways of making art! It's a very personal thing.

I like to have a desk for drawing, but it can be a makeshift one, as long as I have room and all my supplies within reach. I usually draw inside, but I have often made myself a little area on my porch to drawm when the weather is nice.


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> Drawing On the Right Side of the Brain? Yes, it's great. I skipped the section on brain function, but the exercises are great. There is an app you can get, Issuu. It's free. That entire book is on that site. You can look it over before buying it. There is a workbook, too.
> 
> I personally like to be alone, or at least that no one talks to me. It messes up the right-brain thing. But ironically, I like to listen to music. Many, many hours are invested in my drawings, but there are many ways of making art! It's a very personal thing.
> 
> I like to have a desk for drawing, but it can be a makeshift one, as long as I have room and all my supplies within reach. I usually draw inside, but I have often made myself a little area on my porch to drawm when the weather is nice.


Thank-you Beachgirl. Your work is amazing. 
I will look into the book and maybe gift her one.


----------



## Cookiecat (Jan 20, 2014)

Extremely talented. Beautiful drawing.


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

Cookiecat said:


> Extremely talented. Beautiful drawing.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

lins said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Thank you, lins! ☺☺☺


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> Thank you, lins! ☺☺☺


You're welcome Beachgirl. ❤


----------

